# Names??



## ForTheLoveOfRats (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm getting my three boys here within the next couple months, and I am stuck on names. I want all three of their names to follow a theme. For example, all of my cats have been named after food. I was thinking Disney characters... But I don't know for sure. If you have any suggestions, let me hear them!!!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherlockandwatson (Feb 22, 2014)

If your a fan of the little mermaid you could name one Flounder and another one Sebastian and the last one Scuttle. Or I think a cute name for a boy rattie is Flynn like in tangled. You could do candy names to like Milkyway, Snickers and Hersey then you could call them the Three musketeers.


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

Peanut, Egg & Toast


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

Mickey, Goofy, and Pluto


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Alvin, Simon and theodore


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

Bambi, Thumper and Flower

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

Nemo, Merlin and Squirt?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

Scar, Mufasa and Zazou (sp?)

Oh! Or Simba, Timon and Pumba!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratnest (Dec 4, 2013)

Larry, Curly, Mo


----------



## Vinni & Gingi (Jan 14, 2014)

Huey, Dewey and Louie (Donald Duck's nephews) or Mickey, Morty and Ferdie (Micky Mouse and his nephews - or Pluto), Jac, Gus and Bruno (mice from Cinderella).


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I second the name Toast! We must build up a Toast army. =P


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

I Toast to that @PHANTOM! ;D


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

ratty_milkshake said:


> Peanut, Egg & Toast


Love these!


----------

